# r300 opensource driver

## meyerm

Hi,

is anybody here using the opensource r300 driver for a quite new ATI card? I'd be interested how a X800 f.ex. would perform with these drivers. OK, ut2k4 will perhaps not be possible, but despite of that  :Wink:  ?

Thank you,

Marcel

----------

## krejler

I'd like to see how r300_dri currently performs, too.

If anyone would be so nice, and post some benchmarks, and/or tell which games work, and which does not, I'd be grateful.  :Very Happy: 

I don't know much about the current state of the driver (other than the fact that Q3 runs almost perfectly), so I can't really recommend any games to benchmark. Perhaps UT200{3,4} or Doom 3 are a bit overkill just now? How about Enemy Territory? It's using the Q3 engine. Some timedemo benchmarks, or whatever.

Oh, and for those who do not know much about the driver, here's a link. Seems like #0 forgot it:

http://r300.sourceforge.net/

    krejler

----------

## luisfelipe

I've just installed the drivers. Unreal Tournament (the original one) is running perfectly fine. 

Counter Strike runs slow as hell (unplayable), and Call of Duty doesn't start (the last two

ones were run with cedega).

----------

## colo

Could you try Quake 2, Quake 3 or even Doom 3?

Results would be GREATLY appreciated, i'm looking for an alternative to nvidia's proprietary drivers for Quake 2 and 3 at least.

----------

## luisfelipe

According to the site, quake3 runs perfectly fine already. I don't have it, so I can't test it right now, but 

as soon as one of the mods based on it get released together with the source I might try them.

Also, I don't have quake2. But I believe nexuiz is based on it, and I'm going to be trying that one quite soon.

----------

## meyerm

Guys, you make me happing hearing that  :Smile: 

How did you try to get Counter-Strike to work? Standard wine or cedega?

----------

## luisfelipe

Cedega. I still don't know why it was so slow.

----------

## luisfelipe

Well, haven't fixed cedega yet, but tested Enemy Territory and it ran quite good. A lot better than I expected.

Also, nexuiz is based on the quake1 sourcecode, but it has been heavily modified, so it should perhaps be a good

test for the drivers. Gonna try it in a few minutes and then I'll report back here.

----------

## Jengu

I think the code there might be old. It's been merged into Xorg so if you want the latest r300 you probably want to get Xorg cvs head.

----------

## luisfelipe

I've installed the drivers according to this guide :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745-highlight-r300.html

EDIT: 

Just tried nexuiz. The glx version is really slow, and the sdl one is quite fast on the menu but is equally slow

during game.

----------

## Tazok

I tried UT2004 about a week ago, but it was too slow to play. Also there were some graphic bugs, like images of other players not displaying correctly. After a few minutes, it froze, but I experience this problem with every direct rendering application, even xscreensaver.

EDIT: I am using a Radeon 9700 Pro.Last edited by Tazok on Fri Oct 14, 2005 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## meyerm

It would be interesting which cards you are using. Could everybody please add his/her card in the future? Perhaps there are really only some cards who make problems and others work fine (as said on the homepage). Thanks

----------

## luisfelipe

My card is a 9600PRO. There are some known problems with the 9800 ones (they seem to freeze up the computer, and I think this might be the case of Tazok).

I'm just waiting on a few things to start a wiki about the r300 drivers.

----------

## rhale314159

Have been using the open source r300 driver from r300.sourceforge.net for a couple weeks now with a radeon 9550 card. It seems to work ok. The glxgears test gives about 1500 fps compared with about 1800 using ATI's drivers.

----------

## luisfelipe

I've just started a wiki for the r300 drivers. It doesn't have anything yet, I'm counting with the help

of the folks here at the gentoo forums to help out on this start. 

The wiki is located at :

http://r300.wikicities.com

Please post anything you can about the drivers there.

Thanks

----------

